# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  خروجی گرفتن از XE7  و نصب آن در گوشی ios

## Shakur_lotfy

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
من با xe7 یه برنامه برای ios  نوشتن و  با موفقیت تستش کردم ( از طریق ios simulator   و   نصب مجازیه Mac os x  بر روی VMware )
حالا میخوام یه فایل داشته باشم تا بوسیله iTools اون رو روی گوشی های اپل نصب کنم !
چطور میتونم یه فایل خروجی برای نصب از xe7 بگیرم ؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

با سلام خدمت شما
من درست متوجه سوال شما نشده ام؟
آیا شما فایل خروجی برای نصب روی اپل رو داری؟
اگر این طوری هست وقتی دکمه فلش سبز رنگ رو در دلفی برای ران میزنید ، صبر کنید تا سیمولاتور باز شود. سیمولاتور را ببندید.بعد در مسیر پروژه فایلی وجود دارد به اسم ios یا mac بعد انقدر وارد فایل های تو در تو میشوی تا به جایی برسی که فایلی به نام bin وجود داشته باشد و بعد داخل ان میشوی و یک فایل نصبی مخصوص ios در آن وجود دارد بعد به وسیله وای فای یا shareit روی apple میریزید و نصب میکنید و از برنامه نوشته شده تون  لذت میبرید. :لبخند:

----------


## Shakur_lotfy

> با سلام خدمت شما
> من درست متوجه سوال شما نشده ام؟
> آیا شما فایل خروجی برای نصب روی اپل رو داری؟
> اگر این طوری هست وقتی دکمه فلش سبز رنگ رو در دلفی برای ران میزنید ، صبر کنید تا سیمولاتور باز شود. سیمولاتور را ببندید.بعد در مسیر پروژه فایلی وجود دارد به اسم ios یا mac بعد انقدر وارد فایل های تو در تو میشوی تا به جایی برسی که فایلی به نام bin وجود داشته باشد و بعد داخل ان میشوی و یک فایل نصبی مخصوص ios در آن وجود دارد بعد به وسیله وای فای یا shareit روی apple میریزید و نصب میکنید و از برنامه نوشته شده تون  لذت میبرید.



دوست عزیزم من هیچ فایل برای نصب روی اپل ندارم !.در حقیقت دنبال همچین فایلی میگردم تا بتونم برنامه خودمو روی اپل نصب کنم !
من بعد از اجرا شدن نرم افزار توی سیمیلاتور اونو بستم و به سراغ مسیر پروژه رفتم ولی هیچ فایل و یا فولدری با نام های ios و mac  و  bin اونجا نیست
حتی فولدر های تودر تویی که شما گفتین هم نیست .

چیکار باید بکنم ؟
چطور باید یه فایل از برنامم بدست بیارم که بتونم برنامم رو روی اپل نصب کنم ؟
دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

دوست عزیز شما sdk های ios تون درست هست؟
چون من خودم سیمولاتورم اجرا نمی شه ولی فایل خروجی بهم میده؟
شما حتما ios simulatar درست کرده اید.
شما به این مسیر بروید
tools->option->sdk manager 
بعد روی new بزنید 
در قسمت پلتفرم روی ios device بزنید (اگر ios device ندارید به معنای ان است که هنگام نصب تیک ان را غیر فعال کرده اید)
و در تب پایین add new رو بزنید 
در اونجا تنظیماتی که وجود دارد را کامل کنید و به اتمام برسانید. اگر درست تنظیمات را وارد کرده باشید در اونجایی که دکمه new وجود دارد باید اسم ios بیاید و در کنار قسمت های مهم علامت تعجب نخورد.
بعد یک کامپایل بگیرید و در مسیر پروژه دنبال فایل خروجی بگردید(نحوه تنظیمات ios کمی پیچیده است. شکیبا باشید و با دقت تنظیمات را پرکنید)

----------


## Shakur_lotfy

> دوست عزیز شما sdk های ios تون درست هست؟
> چون من خودم سیمولاتورم اجرا نمی شه ولی فایل خروجی بهم میده؟
> شما حتما ios simulatar درست کرده اید.
> شما به این مسیر بروید
> tools->option->sdk manager 
> بعد روی new بزنید 
> در قسمت پلتفرم روی ios device بزنید (اگر ios device ندارید به معنای ان است که هنگام نصب تیک ان را غیر فعال کرده اید)
> و در تب پایین add new رو بزنید 
> در اونجا تنظیماتی که وجود دارد را کامل کنید و به اتمام برسانید. اگر درست تنظیمات را وارد کرده باشید در اونجایی که دکمه new وجود دارد باید اسم ios بیاید و در کنار قسمت های مهم علامت تعجب نخورد.
> بعد یک کامپایل بگیرید و در مسیر پروژه دنبال فایل خروجی بگردید(نحوه تنظیمات ios کمی پیچیده است. شکیبا باشید و با دقت تنظیمات را پرکنید)


قبل از هر چیز بزار ازت تشکر کنم که جواب میدی و سعی میکنی که مشکلمو حل کنی ، دمت گرم
باید بگم تا حد زیادی مطمعنم که sdk های ios من درست هست .
فرایند tools->option->sdk manager    رو  قبلا انجام داده بودم .
من یه  ios simulatar    و   ios Device   درست کردم .
توی قسمت target platform در پنجره  project manager  ،  گزینه  iOS Device - iPhoneOS 7.1   رو انتخاب میکنم .
تو این حالت دیگه نمیخوام که برنامم توی سیمیلاتور اجرا بشه ، وقتی برنامه رو Run  میکنم این ارور  رو میده  :
[PAClient Error] Error: E0264 Unable to execute '"/usr/bin/codesign" --en "/Users/shakur_mac/PAServer/scratch-dir/Shakur-ios/Project1.app/Entitlements.plist" --deep -s "iPhone Developer" -f "/Users/shakur_mac/PAServer/scratch-dir/Shakur-ios/Project1.app"'

 [PAClient Error] Error: E0264 iPhone Developer: no identity found
این مسیر در واقع در mac  قرار دارد .   "/Users/shakur_mac/PAServer/scratch-dir/Shakur-ios/Project1.app/Entitlements.plist

----------


## Shakur_lotfy

یه مطلبی :
در پنجره project manager قسمت build configuration  گزینه  debug   فعال است .
در پنجره  project options   قسمت  provisioning   
target = ios device platform   است .
build type = ios device debuge    است .
ولی developer certificate   خالیه . در واقع چیزی ندارم که اونجا بنویسم .
من اپل آیدی درست نکردم آیا واجب که درست کنم ؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

والا شرمنده.
یه جای کار ایراد داره.برای من که داره درست کار میکنه تمام چیزایی که گفتی مال منم همین طوره و اپل آیدی هم درست نکرده ام!!! :متفکر: 
یه تحقیق و پژوهش میکنم خبرت میکنم

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

دوست عزیز من به این صفحه یه سری بزن.مشکلت رو حل میکنه. این توی سایت خود embarcadero نوشته.
بخونش.
طبق چیز هایی که فهمیدم باید کابل اپل رو به لپتاپ یا کامپیوترت وصل کنی.حالا خودت بخون میفهمی :چشمک: 

run کردن برنامه در ios

----------


## Shakur_lotfy

دوست گلم واقعا ممنونم که به فکری و راهنماییم میکنی
این صفحه رو خوندم ، تا اونجایی که متوجه شدم این در مورد نحوه اجرای مستقیم نرم افزار نوشته شده بروی گوشی میباشد ، که البته تا جایی که فهمیدم احتیاج به اپل آیدی و خرید اکانت است .
در حالیکه شما میگین اپل آی دی ندارید .
در پست های قبلیتون که به بقیه دوستان راهنمایی کرده بودین به پوشه bin اشاره کردین ! من متوجه شدم که وقتی برنامه رو برای اندروید کامپایل میکنم این پوشه ساخته میشه که البته یه فایل برای نصب برنامه با فورمت .apk برای اندروید میسازه ولی هیچ خبری از پوشه و یا فایلی برای ios  و یا  mac   نیست ( حتی وقتی برای ios  کامپایل میکنم ) .
دیگه نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم   :افسرده:

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

حالا فهمیدم که چطوری من کامپایل ios میگیرم.ببخشید که این همه تو زحمت افتادی و درست راهنماییت نکردم. :گیج:  :اشتباه: 
شما باید یک  xcode داشته باشی که هم برای ios و هم mac به شما خروجی بدهد.
من آموزش کامل نحوه کامپایل ios رو از این اینجا یادگرفتم.(بیشتر در اواسط سایت درمورد نحوه کامپایل گرفتن گفته)
درضمن بدلیل برخی مشکلاتی که ممکن بوجود بیاد اگر میتونی یه اپل ایدی درست کن. :متفکر:

----------


## Shakur_lotfy

سلام دوست عزیزم
من Xcode 5 رو قبلا روی mac  نصب کردم ، فکر میکنم بتونه بهم خروجی ios   رو بده .
سایتی که معرفی کردین رو مطالعه کردم اینجور که معلومه باید بوسیله نرم افزار dpr2xcode  پروژه   xe7  خودمو به پروژه  xcode  تبدیل کنم
و بعد بوسیله  xcode  ازش خروجی  ios  بگیرم  .
مشکل اینجاست که من نرم افزار dpr2xcode  رو ندارم .
توی سایت های مختلف گفته شده که این نرم افزار توی پوشه  bin  در مسیر نصب xe7   هست ولی برای من توی هیچ کجا از هاردم همچین نرم افزاری نیست .
جایی برای دانلود نمیتونم پیداش کنم  :ناراحت: 
شما این نرم افزار dpr2xcode  رو دارین ؟؟؟
اگه دارین میشه لطفا برای من ارسال کنین .

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

شما دلفی xe7 را کامل نصب کرده اید؟
یعنی موقع نصب تیکی رو غیر فعال نکرده اید؟
شرمنده هرچی گشتم پیدانکردم.منم ندارم من با xcode کامپایل ios میگیرم

----------


## Shakur_lotfy

آره کامل نصب کردم
چطوری با xcode کامپایل  ios  میگیرین ؟؟؟
چطور پروژه دلفی رو توی  xcode  باز میکنید و ازش کامپایل میگیرن ؟؟؟
مگه نباید با نرم افزار  dpr2xcode   کدهای  دلفی رو قابف  فهم برای  xcode   کرد ؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

با سلام
والا نمی دونم من dpr2xcode رو پیدا نکردم ولی xcode خودش تبدیل میکنه.
شما حالا اخرین ورژن xcode رو بگیر ببین مشکلت حل میشه یانه

----------


## Shakur_lotfy

> با سلام
> والا نمی دونم من dpr2xcode رو پیدا نکردم ولی xcode خودش تبدیل میکنه.
> شما حالا اخرین ورژن xcode رو بگیر ببین مشکلت حل میشه یانه


میشه لطف کنی بگی ورژن  xcode    تو  چنده ؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

خواهش میکنم
من خودم از xcode 6.1 استفاده میکنم با اخرین ورژن sdk موجود ios و در ضمن xcode ورژن 7.0.1 رو هم دارم ولی با 6.1 بیشتر کار میکنم.

----------


## Shakur_lotfy

> خواهش میکنم
> من خودم از xcode 6.1 استفاده میکنم با اخرین ورژن sdk موجود ios و در ضمن xcode ورژن 7.0.1 رو هم دارم ولی با 6.1 بیشتر کار میکنم.


سلام
برادرم یه سوال دارم !!!
شما برنامتون رو مستقیم روی گوشی اپل اجرا میکنید یا بر روی سیمولاتور اجرا میکنید ؟؟؟
یعنی وقتی دکمه run  ( دکمه play  سبز رنگ )  توی  XE7   را میزنید برنامتون توی Ios simulator درون مک اجرا میشه و نمایش داده میشه یا اینکه
مستقیم بر روی گوشیتون اجرا میشه ؟؟؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

من اول روی سیمولاتور اجرا میکنم بعد میریزم روی گوشی.
بعد الان دیگه با ios کار نمی کنم فعلا بیشتر روی اندروید کارمیکنم چون پیچیدگی کمتری نسبت به ios داره.

----------

